# Subeta



## Cryssie (Sep 13, 2008)

As pet sites go, this isn't bad. Could use some silly Flash games for me to waste time and earn sP on, but I just rediscovered quests - particularly Wizard Quests - and have been gleefully watching my sP and item-based wealth soar for the past few hours, so it's all good.

For the curious: Cryssie's profile. I collect plushies, trading cards and beanbags. 8D

So. Anyone already on there? Anyone want to be? (Hint: click. :D)


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks cute. ^^ I joined. Username is BiPolarBear. I adopted a Legeica [sp?] named Zetland.


----------



## Byrus (Sep 13, 2008)

My username is Perish_Phantom. I love the pet art, but hate the stupid doll avatars. I think the site focuses too much on clothes for them. Personally i think they look like they crawled out of uncanny valley. At least i can ignore them easily. :D

But yeah, apart from that it's an enjoyable site. Have you tried item hunt? You can makes tons out of that, although you have to slog through the first 10 quests to get the real profits.

Also! Godamn i want a bloodred Ruffie. It's prefect for Cujo. :3 Who i unfortunately turned into a nightmare Keeto days before it was released.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 13, 2008)

I made an account a while back, but it doesn't recognize that I'm logged in when I try. ; ; 

Anything I could do with my cookies or something to fix this?


----------



## Flareth (Sep 14, 2008)

I joined. Might not go on much. I'm sorta out of the pet site phase. Haven't been on Neopets in motnhs.


----------



## Cryssie (Sep 14, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I made an account a while back, but it doesn't recognize that I'm logged in when I try. ; ;
> 
> Anything I could do with my cookies or something to fix this?


You mean you log in and it immediately forgets that you did? I'm not sure... I'd ask if you were allowing cookies, but you don't seem to be having problems here...



Byrus said:


> Have you tried item hunt? You can makes tons out of that, although you have to slog through the first 10 quests to get the real profits.


Funny you should mention it, I recently remembered it and am just past my tenth quest now. :D


----------



## Flora (Sep 14, 2008)

My first reaction was, "IT IS CUTE AND FLUFFY!"

I'm Flora-and-Ashes on there. (darn you lack of spaces)

Those Popokos have got to be the cutest things ever. ^^


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 15, 2008)

I never have an attention span long enough to stay active any pet games. :(


----------



## spaekle (Sep 15, 2008)

Username: Spaekle

I can get on at school during my gratuitous freetime in CompSci. >:D

Dunno how long I'll stay active but yeah.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 18, 2008)

I joined a couple days ago. xD It's so addictive~ I'm Feiminn on there. I got my first million today <3


----------



## Minish (Sep 18, 2008)

I used it years ago for a bit... never really got into it. XD It's probably better now, I joined when it was quite new.


----------

